# Maran eggs and humidity



## horsefly3 (Feb 5, 2014)

When incubating maran eggs what humidity guide line should I follow?
Should humidity change when incubating dark verses light eggs?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Marans eggs are a little harder to incubate. The dark brown coating actually makes them lose moister slower than a white egg. I dry incubate them but I live on the southern coast. I have even read where some folks sand some of the brown off to help with incubation. I really don't see how that can be necessary seeing how chickens don't do it and their eggs hatch fine. 
I would just keep humidity a little lower than with white eggs and see how it goes.
Good luck.


----------



## horsefly3 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you!


Erin Mossa


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I do not have issues incubating French Maran eggs. They stay in the same cabinet as all the rest of the eggs. Ours are real dark, bought from private breeder 3 generations ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

